# Magnets for Geomv



## Guest (Feb 9, 2000)

If you see no listing near you for a Nikken distributor, a physical therapist I know sells the credit card sized and 50cent piece size round magnets that you can stick on. These are what I have. They are both listed in my booklet at $18.00 each. If you want her address I can give that, or send her yours through my e-mail. Let me know. I get alot of relief with mine, especially in the shoulder trigger points. I usually put a card size on each side!


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Please send me by e-mail the information on the magnets. Do you use them all the time? I have a lot of pain in my elbows; my left one is swollen really big, it has been for two years. It's one of those trigger points that you touch and it sends you through the ceiling. While I'm at it have a Happy Valentines day!


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I tried to e-mail you, but I got cut off so I'll give it to you here. geomv###hotmail.com


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I went out and bought the magnets , and Sadly for me , they Do not do a thing.I had high hope that they would work for me.But just because they didn't help me , doesn't mean they wouldn't be helpfull and effective for some one else.


----------

